# Would you eat a bucket of worms for a $million ?



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Would you eat a bucket of worms for a $million ? Well SASers, would ya? (we know Karl wouldnt as hes already a millionaire)

I believe we all have our price.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

For a million, YES! I would end up throwing up and being so sick afterward but I would do basically anything for a million $. Anything less though, probably not. :b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

No.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

It depends on how big the bucket is and how long we have to eat them.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Yesssss. I'd probably eat a bucket of worms for a lot less than a million, if I'm honest with myself. My price is pretty low


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Depends on what kind of worms and if they're live or not. In some cultures, some kinds of worms are a delicacy.

That said, I'd probably eat them for $1,000,000 if they were cooked in some way.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

It all depends on how big the bucket is.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

What about gummi worms? :b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Gummi worms I could go for!

I just honestly don't think I'd be able to get through it. I don't have a strong stomach.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Sure, why not?

Granted I'm not disqualified for vomiting afterwards.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

i think it would be easier for me if all the worms were put in a blender and i could drink the juice. But i guess that would be too easy since you just drink and swallow without really thinking about what you're drinking.

I don't think i could eat the worms, not even for all that money.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

Is this how you plan on getting the money to buy a Porsche?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I physically wouldn't be able to; I have a ridiculously weak stomach. I'd never get the first mouthful down. uke


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

no, i have an anemia that wouldnt absorb the nutrients correctly in my intestines so it doesnt matter.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

njodis said:


> I physically wouldn't be able to; I have a ridiculously weak stomach. I'd never get the first mouthful down. uke


Same here. Anyway, that sort of hell wouldn't be worth such a paltry sum.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

How big is the bucket and how long do I have to finish it? I just can't eat as much as I used to.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Am I allowed to saute them with butter and garlic first?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

**** yes I would.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Nae said:


> Am I allowed to saute them with butter and garlic first?


No. fresh from the ground!


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm in, I would do it for a mill. it kinda depends on the size of the bucket but yeah i think i would do it. opcorn. mmmm mmmm good


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm afraid of bugs and worms and everything that's creepy-crawly, but I would eat a bucket of worms or even cockroaches for $1000.

I would first have to put you through a test to make sure you're not a scam...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I think I could stomach them for $1 million. How big is the bucket? 

Protein!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

njodis said:


> I physically wouldn't be able to; I have a ridiculously weak stomach. I'd never get the first mouthful down. uke


I would give it a shot but I just dont think I could physically hang with it.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I would just be thinking about that million dollars so I think I could do it. :mushy :b 
But I do think I'd probably vomit afterward.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

No way. I am happy with my current financial situation and lack of worms in my stomach.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Heck no.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I will eat the worms of everyone who denied the chance, and take their lost winnings. That is all.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

I would eat a bucket of worms for significantly less than a million dollars.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> I will eat the worms of everyone who denied the chance, and take their lost winnings. That is all.


 :ditto


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Ohh I would slurp them up like noodles. They would be mmm mmm tasty for a mil.


----------



## CarlitoBrigante (Oct 29, 2006)

I'd probably consider eating a bucket of worms for ten thousand dollars.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Isn't this the sort of ridiculous stuff folks did on "Fear Factor" for far less than $1M? I never watched the show except little bits as it totally grossed me out.

You really must define your terms. This could be a 5 gallon bucket like bulk amounts of paint come in.

Couldn't you offer me $1M for something more pleasant like merely killing someone? :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Is "bucket full of worms" code for "bucket full of heroin?" If so, I'm there, man.
I would eat worms if they were seasoned properly and cooked in a broth of deliciousness, but no, otherwise.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

PUKE


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Lonelyguy said:


> I would probably do it on a dare :lol As an avid fisherman I keep my fridge stocked with live bait year round (not a good idea to visit my fridge for a midnight snack ). I have no problem handling the little buggers so eating them wouldn't be much worse.
> How about a nice handful of big, juicy earthworms:


Ech. Yeah.. I don't think I'd be examining them up close before consuming them!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Of course. Then I'd use the money to buy more worms to feed my new addiction.

edit: I am not a worm


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

uke


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Why? Are you offering? ;D


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Nice thread. You all have very funny responses.

And as for me, "Of course, not!" :lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I would be willing to do this for less than a million. A bucket sure seems like a lot though, so I'm hoping you're not setting a time limit :eek For a million I would be willing to do worse. As long as my health/freedom is not dangered in any significant way, I would probably answer yes to most forms of this question.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Depends on what worms we are talking about ... 

Nice tasty worms like earthworms: Hell yeah!
Nasties like Tapeworms, roundworms: No, thanks!


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Hell no.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't want to consume living things. Even though a million dollars is a lot of money, it would be earned at the sacrifice of my beliefs. So no. Besides, it would feel like I cheated life. I want to actually earn the money with effort and skill (not just eating worms, which any moron can do).


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

As much as I'd love to have the money I don't think I'd be physically capable of doing it. I'd still give it a shot though. If the money was where I could see it I might find the motivation to do it. It would be rough though.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Definitely. I'd have to see the money first though lol


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

how could anyone say no to this


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I wouldn't eat one worm for any amount of money.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Does it count if you throw up afterwards? Cuz I don't think my stomach could handle that.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I was working in a kitchen one time and this guy bet this other guy $5 that he wouldn't drink all the blood they drained off this package of meat. It filled a large Mason jar and had chunks in it. I almost gagged watching it, but he got it all down. The ease with which he did it made me think he did gross things quite often.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Depends on how big the bucket is and what kind of worms are they. Also depends if they are cooked, tasty or has spices added. Another factor will be whether the $1m is real. 

I definitely will consider.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

lol. what's that last option for?

Edit: damn can't vote for it. Oh well, I'll have to think about it.

$10M


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Of course. Worms are a good source of protein. They taste pretty good too. I'd take multiple buckets even.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

If the worms do not have any toxins, then certainly!!!!
:b

Having a million would benefit my life completely.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Lacking seratonin is bumping all of Noca's ancient threads for some reason.


----------



## Mmmm (Nov 3, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Lacking seratonin is bumping all of Noca's ancient threads for some reason.


I noticed this too. He needs to stop beating around the bush and PM Noca and confess all the dirty things he wants to do to him instead of bumping ancient threads.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Sure. Proteins and money.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

You guys realize this thread is from 2008? :lol


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

They can keep their million for someone else's public humiliation. Assuming this would happen in some wierd show like Fear Factor.

I don't care if this thread is old. I haven't seen it before anyway.


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes. Could I grill them and season them though?

Even if I wasn't allowed to, I'd still do it. I'm sure I'd throw up ten times but for this kinda money I would.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Why do my threads keep coming back from the grave?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

zomgz said:


> You guys realize this thread is from 2008? :lol


That's why the polling is messed up. I'm pretty sure most of the NO votes should were meant to be YES votes.


----------



## mishima (Feb 3, 2014)

Only a million?


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hell yes. Million dollars? Easiest decision ever. Gimme the money and let's get these babies down.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Could I soak them in mezcal or tequila first? Lol. YES! _*YES!*_ I'd do lots of disgusting things for a million dollars!

(Why am I admitting that in a public forum?)

It'd be better if I could fry and salt them first -- nice and crunchy. I'd prefer to NOT have to eat them living and/or that they not be MAGGOTS.  I think either of those would make me hurl... But yes, yes, for a million, I sure would!

Preferably a million in _*cash*_ too, under the table, so I wouldn't have to report it and lose approx. 40% of it to taxes...



Shauna The Dead said:


> For a million, YES! I would end up throwing up and being so sick afterward but I would do basically anything for a million $. Anything less though, probably not. :b


+1



Nae said:


> Am I allowed to saute them with butter and garlic first?


Sauteed sounds delicious. Garlic upsets my tummy though. Sauteed in white wine would suit me better... I'd pretend it was a delicacy...escargot...



Enoxyla said:


> Yes. Could I grill them and season them though?
> 
> Even if I wasn't allowed to, I'd still do it. I'm sure I'd throw up ten times but for this kinda money I would.


+1



Noca said:


> Why do my threads keep coming back from the grave?


Back from the grave, decomposing, full of writhing worms waiting to be devoured....



ASB20 said:


> Hell yes. Million dollars? Easiest decision ever. Gimme the money and let's get these babies down.


+1


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

If they're washed and safe to eat, yes. Animals are animals and a million bucks would do a lot.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

I'd probably do that for 100.00, okay maybe 1000.00 minimum, depending on the size of the bucket. One of those huge buckets, I think 10,000.00 is reasonable.

Tell you what OP, you give me the 1,000,000.00 and I'll find someone to eat your worms.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

As long as it's not going to cause me health problems. Sure.


----------



## creep (Jan 29, 2009)

No one ever ask - Would you be willing give up most of your waking hours for the next several years of your life in order to work a job, you probably don't really care about, for other people, who only value you as a replaceable commodity, for a million dollars but doled out in smaller increments, a little at a time, most of which you'll have spent before you've even earned it, leaving you at the end, with little beyond a desperate longing for those now forever lost and misspent years of your youth?

Yeah, I'll take the worm deal. It actually sounds delicious!


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I would want but i know i couldn't do it without puking each worm out of my stomach.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Are they gummy worms?, because if they are... Then hell no, those are disgusting.


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

Hell yes. It's just worms, great source of protein!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Worms are probably healthier than what most people eat anyway.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I would do it for 50k no worries it only a worm not going to kill you


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I think i could do it. Better than eating crickets or something


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm shocked by how many turned down a million to eat some worms. Given, a bucket is a lot of worms, but still.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Sure, it's just worms


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Absolutely. Especially if I can use A1 sauce. I'd eat my shoe if it were covered in A1. I'd still do it regardless though. $1,000,000 would be life changing for a few minutes of displeasure.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

CWe said:


> I think i could do it. Better than eating crickets or something


I've actually eaten crickets and grasshoppers before. 

They were dripped in honey, so they tasted good.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

No, I couldn't. I'm more terrified of insects than the average person.

If it was one worm, I'd do it. A bucket is way too much though.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

To be completely honest with you?? F&ck no. I'm grossed out enough when I see one.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

I would do it for half a million


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

No, but I might eat something else that's gross as long as it wasn't a living creature.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'd try it for 100k or maybe less. So of course I'd do it for a million. As long as I get the money if I give it my best and there is no time limit. Not sure if I could avoid vomiting, so that would have to be allowed.


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

I wouldn't eat one for £1m let alone a whole bucket. Wouldn't even lick one for a £1m.


----------



## coloredcreative (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes, I would. It's definitely worth it.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

As much as I could really use the money, I honestly don't think I could bring myself to even _lick_ one worm, let alone eat an entire bucket of them.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Worms? Yes. Cockroaches/Maggots/Moths/Spiders? No.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

I'd do it for $200 at the least, as long as it was guaranteed that I wouldn't get some disease or something from them.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

It doesn't seem like it would be that difficult.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

I would try it,but it would probably be more difficult than it sounds...


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

I would eat 2 buckets for that amount of money, provided I don't get parasites or some disease


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'd eat that for lunch, let alone for a million dollars.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I would eat a million dollars for a bucket of worms.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Sure. If they are made out of jelly. Yummy!


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't think I could do that, even for a milli.


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

No


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

No because I'm too vegan.


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

yeah! that's a loooot of money


----------



## bubbletea (May 31, 2014)

I would definitely try it lol


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

yep I would eat two buckets


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Worms are not that bad I think. So yes. Cooked though, you never know what disseasses they might carry.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Provided there are no serious health risks, yes. I could easily live off that money for the rest of my life. Hell, I'd do it for 5k.


----------

